# Girls and Porn



## thehigher

Alright. This is the question. 

What is up with porn? Why are most men into it? Do women REALLY not like it...or are they just saying that to make sure they look lady like? Have any of the women that claim to dislike porn, have any history of actually daring to watch it? 

Apparently there have been studies shown (men's health magazine is my resource.) that say women are actually turned on by porn. So what is this? Is this a gender role/social norm that is very well disguised? 

Just curious. Everyone is always to afraid to talk about this sort of stuff.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Women make the best porn directors.. And i would also agree that women an porn go together very well.. In front and behind the camera lens.. 

I recall numerous girlfriends and female friends who loved watching porn. One particular girl used to recommend watching numerous porn flicks. :mellow:


----------



## Happy

Not sure about the answer but I think women don't need to watch porn as much as men since most men offer their jiggly puff to them 24/7. All they need to do is call some guy and 99.99% of the time they can get the sex. Meanwhile the men have it difficult in terms of finding a sex partner because women don't offer it so easily. Its not about men liking porn, its about men needing porn. If there was no porn, men would probably start raping. Proof of this can be seen in jail.

Look if penis was a stock it would be plummeting right now because the guys are flooding the market with them. The vagina stock however is rising. So guys, its not a good time to buy vagina stocks. lolololol.:crazy:


----------



## thehigher

NephilimAzrael said:


> Women make the best porn directors.. And i would also agree that women an porn go together very well.. In front and behind the camera lens..
> 
> I recall numerous girlfriends and female friends who loved watching porn. One particular girl used to recommend watching numerous porn flicks. :mellow:


.........:mellow:.........


----------



## NephilimAzrael

thehigher said:


> .........:mellow:.........


Do you want to meet these types of women? :laughing:


----------



## thehigher

NephilimAzrael said:


> Do you want to meet these types of women? :laughing:


Contrary to common belief, NT's can in fact read people's minds.


----------



## Viktoria2

*Just to state an opinion--

Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away. 
No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


----------



## Happy

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--
> 
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away.
> No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


There is your answer thehigher!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## thehigher

Lance said:


> Theres your answer thehigher!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:



dude.





~~~~~~~~


----------



## Happy

thehigher said:


> dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~


----------



## thehigher

Lance said:


>


no seriously you've been rather mean lately.


----------



## Happy

thehigher said:


> no seriously you've been rather mean lately.


Mean how? Is it the face?:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## thehigher

Lance said:


> Mean how? Is it the face?:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:



alright



~~~~~~


----------



## So Long So Long

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--
> 
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away.
> No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


So I'm gross and disgusting? lol. I'm not even legal, but whatever. 

I disagree with you, anyways. The girls in those movies, or at least the ones that I've seen have agreed to do that and it's not like it's child porn or anything. I mean, I'm all for woman's rights and everything, but... yeah. 

And I, for one, don't think all of it is gross. 
There are of course a lot of it that is gross, but not all of it is. 
That's an awful generalization.


----------



## Harley

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--
> 
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away.
> No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


Ouch. I have seen porn before and for the most part it is more laughable than is it disgusting, I mean when the woman "orgasms" it has got to be one the most funniest moments ever, because that is overacting at its best, lol. And the situations where they end of having sex too is also hilarious. I mean really a woman comes to your door wearing almost nothing and wants to do hanky panky with you? As is:laughing:.

And then there's the stuff where it's on a while different level, like WoW porn. Yes that's right, World of Warcraft porn :crazy: You can go and look that up yourselves.


----------



## thehigher

shakalaka said:


> Ouch. I have seen porn before and for the most part it is more laughable than is it disgusting, I mean when the woman "orgasms" it has got to be one the most funniest moments ever, because that is overacting at its best, lol. And the situations where they end of having sex too is also hilarious. I mean really a woman comes to your door wearing almost nothing and wants to do hanky panky with you? As is:laughing:.
> 
> And then there's the stuff where it's on a while different level, like WoW porn. Yes that's right, World of Warcraft porn :crazy: You can go and look that up yourselves.


I agree for the most part. I think the porn thing is almost like a joke. Like.....those asian women that have orgasms that sound like someone is trying to lighting a mouse on fire ....like be quiet what the heck. Not to mention the rest. 


But I'm not talking about porn per se. I mean do you like the idea of watching others have sex....like even in movies and crap.


----------



## pianopraze

Lance said:


> The vagina stock however is rising. So guys, its not a good time to buy vagina stocks. lolololol.:crazy:


If only it wasn't so darn expensive... especially when it comes in a Leo package! (But they are worth it, just ask them) :crazy:




Sometimes you have to make payments for the rest of your life!


----------



## thewindlistens

I barely ever watch porn. I find my own thoughts and fantasies far more stimulating. Sometimes I do watch it, however, the type of erotica that I like is hardly what most people consider to be actual porn. (It's kinda annoying when we go over to a friends house before we go out and someone puts porn on, some disgusting anal shit or something, and then they call me gay because I don't like watching it.)

I've never understood what's so special about porn that so many people get so emotional about it. It's just an aid that some people need in order to fulfill one of their basic biological needs. 

Sexuality is not disgusting or beautiful. It's mundane. Sure, it can be the most lovely and deep experience with a partner that you love.

Just like food can be really delicious and healthy or just something to throw into yourself to fill your stomach. But hunger, the drive behind eating, is a very everyday, mundane thing.



Viktoria said:


> *
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away.
> No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


Are you sure you're an NP type? Cause that was horribly close-minded. Perhaps you are equating porn with only the mainstream commercialised bullshit for men. Well, those things really are fairytales, yes, but _why in the world_ do you have such a negative opinion of the people who enjoy them?

And if a girl is a lesbian she's disgusting? Why? And if she's a slut she's disgusting? Why? This just makes no sense. No, seriously. What the hell. Because people like to enjoy themselves and don't want to be the way you think they should be you find them disgusting?

My motto about people is live and let live. I don't find many people disgusting, personally. But you just became one of them.


----------



## thehigher

gosh now Im actually getting grossed out talking about this. can we cancel this lance?


----------



## vanWinchester

Oh my God, one of my very favorite topics to debate about with guys: Girls and Porn. :tongue:

I totally LOVE to watch porn, especially lesbian stuff, but also (almost) everything else. 
I like to watch it, I like to talk about it, I like to get ideas from it. I even save the good clips I find (I have an external HD full of it). Oh and I totally enjoy to watch it with somebody (say boy- / girlfriend). 
Sure, many movies are totally over-acted and totally bad synch'd, but who cares, you can always lower the volume. Besides, there ARE some decent porns out there anyways. 

I like to talk about this with guys, because I often hear "Meh, all the girls I know find it disgusting". Makes me grin, because I don't know what is disgusting about sex. But that's just me. =P 



Viktoria said:


> *Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut.*


Cool, so I am a Lesbian Slut then? I can live with that I guess. I'm sure the guys (and certain girls) have nothing against it. *lol*
That reminds me. How do guys in those tests always say? "They want a girl that takes care of the daily stuff during day, and during night they want a naughty slut". So according to the statement above I guess *we* Porn-watching chicks are what they should look for? :laughing:

Sorry, sorry. I am just highly amused right now. Because I never understood why girls find Porn disgusting. I have heard so many weird stories; like how guys who were in a RS with a girl would watch porn in private; the girl finds out and then starts to say things like "how he cheated on her" etc. I never understood it. Probably never will either. I mean, c'mon, it's just pictures? How often do girls think about - I dun know - Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp or whoever? =P


----------



## snail

Porn was used as a weapon against me, too. I empathize, and that really sucks. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liontiger

Amusea said:


> Actually, it made me laugh! Yeh, I'll totally agree that there are some ugly, ugly women in porn. It's more about what's been done to them (like lip bleaching etc) - they're not normal humans! *You know that you can actually get plastic surgery for 'down there' to 'prettify' it?* What is that? See, that I blame on unrealistic expectations brought on by, as I term it, the super perfecto sluts in porn. It normalises abnormality. And you hear men say that they don't expect real women to look like that - fine. But what about all the insecure young girls who are watching it and freaking out because they don't look like that? That's where the problems lie. It's similar to the anorexic women who grace our magazines - its not normal, yet we've all come to believe that it is.
> 
> Perverse media that tells us what we should and shouldn't be. *shakes head*


It's called "vaginal rejuvination." Quite popular among the middle-aged. :laughing:


----------



## Marino

Gen.38:9-10 "And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also"

You must repent for your wicked sins. The LORD commandeth you.


----------



## starri

Mother Theresa said:


> Gen.38:9-10 "And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also"
> 
> You must repent for your wicked sins or burn forever!


Let's see how long you can keep this up xD


----------



## knght990

Mother Theresa said:


> Gen.38:9-10 "And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also"
> 
> You must repent for your wicked sins. The LORD commandeth you.


no wasting seed on the ground, but use on brother's wife. Got it.

too funny that you actually did it


----------



## Amusea

Mother Theresa said:


> Gen.38:9-10 "And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled it on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also"
> 
> You must repent for your wicked sins. The LORD commandeth you.



I'm sorry, but who is this aimed at? And what exactly are you trying to achieve? This passage has no relevance to porn - Onan was killed because he did not want to follow the custom of the day and raise a child in the name of his brother to keep his brother's name alive. It was a huge dishonour to his family, and it was thumbing his nose at the entirity of their society. In terms of our customs today it makes absolutely no sense, and only serves to further the perception that the bible is outdated and that religious people are all idiots.

If you wish to make a religious based statement about girls and porn - or even just porn - feel free. But please refrain from simply quoting obscure passages. Actually say something relevant. If you need some sort of background - how about reading up on 1 Thessalonians 4:1-8 and tying that in with Philippians 4:8.

And get yourself an NIV, ESV or similar while you're at it.


----------



## knght990

Amusea said:


> I'm sorry, but who is this aimed at? And what exactly are you trying to achieve? This passage has no relevance to porn - Onan was killed because he did not want to follow the custom of the day and raise a child in the name of his brother to keep his brother's name alive. It was a huge dishonour to his family, and it was thumbing his nose at the entirity of their society. In terms of our customs today it makes absolutely no sense, and only serves to further the perception that the bible is outdated and that religious people are all idiots.
> 
> If you wish to make a religious based statement about girls and porn - or even just porn - feel free. But please refrain from simply quoting obscure passages. Actually say something relevant. If you need some sort of background - how about reading up on 1 Thessalonians 4:1-8 and tying that in with Philippians 4:8.
> 
> And get yourself an NIV, ESV or similar while you're at it.


There was no ill will meant here. There is an inside joke. Best to let it pass.


----------



## Amusea

Ahk - good to know. That type of thing tends to get me fired up. Just in case you hadn't already noticed...


----------



## Viktoria2

*Alright, alright. I'm sure a couple of you read my post on the first page. I thought I should come back an apologize. That was very immature of me to say most of it, and I shouldn't have been so closed minded without looking at the other side like I normally do. I'm sorry. 

Yes, this is off topic. I just felt bad about it for the longest time. So yeah. *


----------



## Interpol

Three Cheers for the greatness of Porn! Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

Porn. Yes, some girls watch it >.> *cough*
Though I do have to agree with Viktoria. Sometimes there should be more to sex than just pleasure. When you think of someone as a sex toy, you don't really LOVE them. Well, not in that way anyways XD
People that sell themselves like that...that's their choice. No one made them do it. If someone forced them into it, then that's basically rape and a violation of their rights. And no one should be watching that >.> Or posting it D<
And Amusea, I totally agree with you XD Bible is outdated, and most religious peeps are idiots, but religion is part of people's lives and they are always going to bring it up.


----------



## Interpol

Well, my suicidal confectionary friend, I agree: to have sexual intercourse should mean more than pleasure. It is one of the most intimate processes that can happen to two lovers. WIthout love, sex becomes base and selfish. But thats porn at the end of the day. It's there to serve a base and powerful desire: Lust. The typical audience of such material watches it for sexual gratification, nothing more.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

And I totally agree with you, Interpol XD
Also, I just realized something, though it may be off topic..... Considering the type of site this is, people might think I'm actually suicidal xD And I'm freaking scared of death lol 
Another thing is that I just learnt a new word o.o *Adds confectionery to her list of words* 
But yes, porn is just that: Porn. It's something to watch while you're masturbating or sometimes just to get ideas XD; Hey, I think it's better for honry peeps to go watch some porn than rape the little girl down the street! D: So let's let the lusty gentlemen (or gentlewomen ) enjoy themselves for a while :3 
Just don't get caught by our mom o.o


----------



## BehindSmile

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> And I totally agree with you, Interpol XD
> Also, I just realized something, though it may be off topic..... Considering the type of site this is, people might think I'm actually suicidal xD And I'm freaking scared of death lol
> Another thing is that I just learnt a new word o.o *Adds confectionery to her list of words*
> But yes, porn is just that: Porn. It's something to watch while you're masturbating or sometimes just to get ideas XD; Hey, I think it's better for honry peeps to go watch some porn than rape the little girl down the street! D: So let's let the lusty gentlemen (or gentlewomen ) enjoy themselves for a while :3
> Just don't get caught by our mom o.o


I couldn't agree with you more! I love porn myself, not all porn, but good porn.


----------



## Interpol

BehindSmile said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! I love porn myself, not all porn, but good porn.


So, you're a connoisseur of porn, BehindSmile?


----------



## thehigher

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> ..... Considering the type of site this is, people might think I'm actually suicidal xD


People may also think you're a marshmellow....


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

thehigher said:


> People may also think you're a marshmellow....


O:*gaspies* I'm as white as one XD Probably just as squishy XD So yes, I AM A MARSHMALLOW!  And proud! XD


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

BehindSmile said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! I love porn myself, not all porn, but good porn.


Yay porn! Let's go watch some together!  lol
Sooner or later, people are going to start recommending good porn sites on this thread xD


----------



## Interpol

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> Yay porn! Let's go watch some together!  lol
> Sooner or later, people are going to start recommending good porn sites on this thread xD


 RedTube - Home of Porn - Red Tube. Go check it out!


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

Interpol said:


> *RedTube - Home of Porn - Red Tube. Go check it out!


Gee-- Thanks!  rofl
This is so wrong, some random guy (which is probably older) telling a 15 year old girl where she can go watch some good porn. *shakes head* What has the world come to?


----------



## Nightriser

Ben said:


> I've watched it every now and then, but I like my fanfiction better. :tongue:


Moar slashfic! roud:

Yaoi and bara are kinda hawt, too. :blushed:

What?


----------



## vanWinchester

*Merged the two Threads for your enjoyment. Please use the search next time. :wink: *


----------



## Bumundi

I am far beyond the general impression that women don't watch porn. That is complete BS. I believe that women look at it on on as needed basis, if not more.


----------



## BehindSmile

I watch porn when I masturbate. YouPorn.com or PornoTube.com, it does the trick.


----------



## justjessie

People like sex. Nuff said.
also i would like to add that men are more visual than women so while women like porn, unless it goes against their values, i'd say they use it less often. women are more likely to close thier eyes during sex too. men are excited by what they can see. so, they watch porn more often. and then there are all your inbetweens. nothing is black or white. 
another interesting thing. i read that women are more turned on by porn movies with good story lines leading up to the act. not your average "hey doll i'm here to fix the pipes, lets do it" kind of thing. can't remember the reason, but it makes sense to me. maybe because we look for a nurturer, or something more realistic. and of course that depends on our mood also. women are so confusing.


----------



## vanWinchester

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> i know this is a dumb question but...to females actually watch porn, of their own accord, not with their partner? just wondering...


I do both. And I love porn as I pretty much stated in my post on the second page. Uhm, THAT one. 



BehindSmile said:


> I watch porn when I masturbate. YouPorn.com or PornoTube.com, it does the trick.


I used to do that. But now I just hop on MSN / skype (or vent *lol*) and get my action from Mc'n'Cheese there. I guess I just prefer some living being interacting with me. *big grin* :tongue:
Oh yeah, and I talk to Turri or Byers and send them gifts, right guys? =P 
Avi still needs to get them too. *chuckles*


:tongue:


----------



## Liontiger

BehindSmile said:


> I watch porn when I masturbate. YouPorn.com or PornoTube.com, it does the trick.


To add to that list: xtube.com and pornhub.com. That's what I use it for too. Although, lately I've switched back to doing it without porn. I don't want to have to rely on it all the time to get me off.


----------



## Jennywocky

DevilDoll said:


> Another interesting thing I have noticed when talking porn with my female friends: most girls (straight) watch girl on girl porn more than hetero. The general opinion is that there seems to be more emotion and it is more sensual, or they are just really keen on the noise...


Okay, I can identify with that too. Yes, it's the sensuality that appeals, and I do like the noise. (I'm an introvert in RL but for some reason I get more vocal when I'm in the throes of ecstasy... :tongue:, yes, it's curious to me too.)


.... seeing this forum has a younger demographic than the culture... I'm wondering how much of the "women hate porn" idea is part of Boomer and older mentality, whereas Gen X and younger allow themselves far more freedom rather than screening experiences and feelings out immediately. Our culture is definitely more sensate than it used to be.


----------



## thehigher

tube8 is alright


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Stastically, 90% of professional pornography is made and distributed by females.
There's a surprisingly small number of males in teh business. That's why, if you pay attention, you'll se taht the same guys are often recycled.


----------



## StephAnne04

I've never understood why some girls get in such a tizzy about porn. I love it whether I'm watching it with a boy/girl friend or watching it alone. It's just sex. Why make a huge deal out of it?


----------



## Lady K

Video porn wouldn't really be my weakness, I'm actually totally into erotic fiction. I have a pretty good imagination I suppose. lol 

I have watched porn before, some of it on purpose, some of it on accident. I've never tried it with a lover, but I'd be open to it if someone wanted to spice up our sex life. 

And even though this is several pages back:



> *Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting*


I laughed pretty hard when I read that. I'm not really sure why watching porn would make a woman a lesbian or a slut either. A lesbian is a woman who has sexual/romantic relations with another woman, and a slut is a person who has sex with multiple partners with no real indiscretion... so where does porn come in to either of those situations? ^.^


----------



## Kevinaswell

I <3 porn.


----------



## thehigher

I like porn...but lately....the ones I've seen are like...not good haha. They are like....oh yea girl...big cock in your wet thang....ahhhhhhhhrrhhhhgggg oh yeaaaa.......she's like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and then he's like yea you like that cock in your asss ....then more AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and then I just start laughing and loose my boner.


----------



## ChapterSeven

I don't have anything against porn or people who watch it. People make it out to be a big deal when it really isn't. I'll be the first to admit that I watch it.


----------



## Lady K

*laughs* Oh, thehigher's post just made me remember this clip I watched recently. I don't really know what possessed me, but anyways. This couple go at it a couple different ways and then she's all "Oh god I want you to cum on my face" so they switch positioning and he starts masturbating so he can cum on her face.. and he shoots it right in her eye. The look on her face is priceless, and she's trying to rub it out with her nails, and the guy is trying so hard not to laugh and you hear him say "oh sorry baby, did I get it in your eye?" and she just says, "no baby, you did a great job" even though we JUST saw him cum in her eye. I couldn't stop laughing. If I had boner capabilities, I would have lost mine too.


----------



## vanWinchester

StephAnne04 said:


> I've never understood why some girls get in such a tizzy about porn. I love it whether I'm watching it with a boy/girl friend or watching it alone. It's just sex. Why make a huge deal out of it?


Heh, well let me quote myself. 



vanWinchester said:


> I am just highly amused right now. Because I never understood why girls find Porn disgusting. I have heard so many weird stories; like how guys who were in a RS with a girl would watch porn in private; the girl finds out and then starts to say things like "how he cheated on her" etc. I never understood it. Probably never will either. I mean, c'mon, it's just pictures? How often do girls think about - I dun know - Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp or whoever? =P





vanWinchester said:


> Okay. So, I have tried to get into a girls head earlier and did some research. I have tried to see why they would get disgusted, upset or whatever when her dude watches porn. I am strongly wondering if this secretly has to do with self-esteem. You know, you are a chick and have a boyfriend; you love him and all, and instead of paying you attention, he watches some other chicks screwing and basically gets excited from something else than you. That could be why many girls dislike porn and see it as "the enemy".
> *BUT*...


There you have it. :tongue::crazy:
However, I agree with you. You are awesome. =P


----------



## Menomore

I actually really don't prefer or not prefer to watch porn. 

Sometimes it's nice as an aid, but it's never really required or requested. I'm really quite neutral on it, actually.


----------



## TurranMC

First off I want to make it clear that I am not suggesting I have not watched porn. I've seen a lot of it actually. But that doesn't make it right. In my opinion if we lived in an ideal world there would be nothing wrong with porn. But we do not live in such a world. In the world we live in now I am heavily against it. There are a lot of pros and cons with porn that I will attempt to list here. I think, as it is, the cons massively outweigh the pros. 

*Pros*
*1.* The obvious pro: sexual release. Sometimes you want sex but you can't actually get any so you watch porn and masturbate. It may seem I am not listing many "pros" but that is because this one alone is so big. This is a major pro as everyone gets lonely sometimes.
*2.* For some porn can be educational as in they don't know what the fuck they're doing but porn can teach them.
*3.* It gives you new ideas to try new things.

*Cons*
*1.* People will idealize men and women that they shouldn't. They will either want to _be _the man or woman or want to be _with_ the man/woman. This is a major problem. This is really a problem in many different forms of media though. People who are beautiful worry that they're not. They feel they are too short/tall, skinny/fat, etc. I do not agree with anyone paying money for most cosmetics and shit like surgery to fit into this idealization.
*2.* People will get false expectations. How many chicks actually like the dude to bust a nut on their face?
*3.* It promotes the degradation of women. Face it, many women are treated like shit in porn and watching it only promotes it. In this thread I linked a song entitled "Constance." The song is based on a true story about a 13 year old girl who is prostituted. Now you may not want to promote that, but the second half of the song is about a guy watching some porn. You see the dude who had sex with the girl recorded it and later put it on the internet so he could make some money. The girl is young but she looks eighteen so all he does is say she's eighteen on the website and nobody can, or will, do shit. The guy who had sex with her is now making some good money off this video, so he goes to make some more..

You may not directly support shit like that, but watching porn supports it indirectly. This isn't even one of the worst cases. I've seen some horrible things that I won't even mention because you wouldn't even continue reading this post its so fucked up. You may say this doesn't happen often, but it does. You may say you don't watch porn like that, but do you? Have you never watched porn with girls of a questionable age?
*4.* Porn promotes horrible fetishes. People are into some seriously fucked up shit. I'm not talking about shit like bondage. I'm talking about other shit that, again, I rather not even mention. People get into porn and they're like yea this is cool. So they then look for fetishes that they will enjoy even more. Some of them are just horrible degradation of the people involved. You may say they wanted to be in it, but who says they did? How do you know? Are you friends with the actors? Do you know what led up to them appearing in this video? And you know, some shit just looks awfully real..


I don't even want to continue. Basically there are a lot of horrible shit related to porn that should make you not want to watch it ever. Seriously. Is getting off really worth it? If you can argue against what I've posted then please do so, but I doubt it.


----------



## TurranMC

By the way this is the video I was talking about:


----------



## Lady K

I just want to say that I'm more than mildly impressed by your post, though that will probably come off as offensive. >.> It's just that you don't often see men who care about these types of things, or even put in time to think/wonder about them. Your reasons are pretty much why I tend to stick to my erotic fiction - the people having sex aren't real, and no one is objectified or hurt by it.


----------



## TurranMC

Lady K said:


> I just want to say that I'm more than mildly impressed by your post, though that will probably come off as offensive. >.> It's just that you don't often see men who care about these types of things, or even put in time to think/wonder about them. Your reasons are pretty much why I tend to stick to my erotic fiction - the people having sex aren't real, and no one is objectified or hurt by it.


Pfft I'm just glad someone actually read it. Even if I'm 100% correct with everything I said I figure most people are going to go "yea, well, its not happening to me." But yes I feel women are treated so badly by society and most people either don't realize it or simply don't care.


----------



## StephAnne04

TurranMC said:


> *Cons*
> *1.* People will idealize men and women that they shouldn't. They will either want to _be _the man or woman or want to be _with_ the man/woman. This is a major problem. This is really a problem in many different forms of media though. People who are beautiful worry that they're not. They feel they are too short/tall, skinny/fat, etc. I do not agree with anyone paying money for most cosmetics and shit like surgery to fit into this idealization.





TurranMC said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but for me porn is just a fantasy. The people having sex usually aren't what I'm attracted to, its the fact they are having sex. However, if I AM attracted to the people having sex, that doesn't mean I won't be attracted to real people. I know those people are fake. I'm not only attracted to people sexually either. Usually, the people I have sex with I have some other connection with. I don't just look at them and say hey you're hot let's fuck. (Not that I haven't had one night stands... but its not my norm)
> *2.* People will get false expectations. How many chicks actually like the dude to bust a nut on their face?


 *raises hand* um... I kind of do lol I know the women in porn don't exactly represent women's desires that well, but again, its just a fantasy. Most people know that.


TurranMC said:


> *3.* It promotes the degradation of women. Face it, many women are treated like shit in porn and watching it only promotes it. In this thread I linked a song entitled "Constance." The song is based on a true story about a 13 year old girl who is prostituted. Now you may not want to promote that, but the second half of the song is about a guy watching some porn. You see the dude who had sex with the girl recorded it and later put it on the internet so he could make some money. The girl is young but she looks eighteen so all he does is say she's eighteen on the website and nobody can, or will, do shit. The guy who had sex with her is now making some good money off this video, so he goes to make some more..
> 
> You may not directly support shit like that, but watching porn supports it indirectly. This isn't even one of the worst cases. I've seen some horrible things that I won't even mention because you wouldn't even continue reading this post its so fucked up. You may say this doesn't happen often, but it does. You may say you don't watch porn like that, but do you? Have you never watched porn with girls of a questionable age?


Ok this is a good point. It's wrong to have porn like this. HOWEVER, that is not the porn industries fault. The porn industry as a whole is completely different then these sick fucks that do this shit. Every industry has this. I mean, it's like blaming horror movies for some sicko killing a bunch of people. It's not the movie's fault. It's the person who chose to do that.


TurranMC said:


> *4.* Porn promotes horrible fetishes. People are into some seriously fucked up shit. I'm not talking about shit like bondage. I'm talking about other shit that, again, I rather not even mention. People get into porn and they're like yea this is cool. So they then look for fetishes that they will enjoy even more. Some of them are just horrible degradation of the people involved. You may say they wanted to be in it, but who says they did? How do you know? Are you friends with the actors? Do you know what led up to them appearing in this video? And you know, some shit just looks awfully real..


Wait a minute, now you are saying that porn makes people like crazy shit? I'm sorry, but people liked crazy shit LONG before porn came around. Again, this has nothing to do with porn. This has to do with the nature of the person. That crazy porn wouldn't be around if it weren't for the nature of people.



TurranMC said:


> I don't even want to continue. Basically there are a lot of horrible shit related to porn that should make you not want to watch it ever. Seriously. Is getting off really worth it? If you can argue against what I've posted then please do so, but I doubt it.


What you are doing is blaming porn for all the sick things that individual people do. That's not fair. People have brains and they make their own choices. And if they do sick things, or they expect things from women because of porn, its THEIR fault... not the porn.


----------



## StephAnne04

vanWinchester said:


> However, I agree with you. You are awesome. =P


Why thank you. You are pretty awesome too... plus you have a hot avatar...


----------



## TurranMC

StephAnne04 said:


> *raises hand* um... I kind of do lol I know the women in porn don't exactly represent women's desires that well, but again, its just a fantasy. Most people know that.


Not everyone. People aspire to have these things that they shouldn't. Thats a simple fact of life. The porn industry promotes a certain type of beauty that people will then want.


> Ok this is a good point. It's wrong to have porn like this. HOWEVER, that is not the porn industries fault. The porn industry as a whole is completely different then these sick fucks that do this shit. Every industry has this. I mean, it's like blaming horror movies for some sicko killing a bunch of people. It's not the movie's fault. It's the person who chose to do that.


The difference is that noone out there is making a profit off of movies where they kill real people. But people _are_ making a profit off of movies where they have sex with young girls and all kinds of other fucked up shit.


> Wait a minute, now you are saying that porn makes people like crazy shit? I'm sorry, but people liked crazy shit LONG before porn came around. Again, this has nothing to do with porn. This has to do with the nature of the person. That crazy porn wouldn't be around if it weren't for the nature of people.


No porn makes people think its ok to like the crazy shit. When you watch these fantasies being acted out you want to experience them even more.


> What you are doing is blaming porn for all the sick things that individual people do. That's not fair. People have brains and they make their own choices. And if they do sick things, or they expect things from women because of porn, its THEIR fault... not the porn.


As I said, in an ideal world I would have no problem with porn. But this is not an ideal world. The existence of porn, and people who view it, has caused and continues to cause a lot of atrocities.


----------



## StephAnne04

TurranMC said:


> Not everyone. People aspire to have these things that they shouldn't. Thats a simple fact of life. The porn industry promotes a certain type of beauty that people will then want.The difference is that noone out there is making a profit off of movies where they kill real people. But people _are_ making a profit off of movies where they have sex with young girls and all kinds of other fucked up shit.


The horror movie was just an example. People always pervert things and find a way to make money off of it. Not the porn industry's fault.



TurranMC said:


> No porn makes people think its ok to like the crazy shit. When you watch these fantasies being acted out you want to experience them even more.


And who sets the tone for what is ok and what is fucked up? We all have things we like that other people don't. We like what we like. 



TurranMC said:


> As I said, in an ideal world I would have no problem with porn. But this is not an ideal world. The existence of porn, and people who view it, has caused and continues to cause a lot of atrocities.


I understand where you are coming from and I totally respect you for it. I disagree with you, but I also see your side. Porn would be a lot better if people didn't do the things they do with it, but unfortunately, many things in life are like that. There will always be stupid people. But if we were to take away everything just because there are people who do fucked up shit with it, there would be nothing left.


----------



## ks90

Not that I care about women, human rights, nor any of that crap, I have to say, porn develops strong sexual addictions that only lead to hatred, resentment and self-destruction in due time. This manifests itself further in violent behaviour and aggression. So I strongly admonish you guys (and gals!) to be careful in your lusting.


----------



## Nightwind

Didn't read every post here but I'll fully admit. I'm a girl and I like porn, always have. It never bothered me. And any girl who'll stand up and speak for the entire population and say all girls like one thing or another is a liar and very insecure with their opinion if they need it to be everyones.


----------



## Scruffy

Women are still the center part of a porn, even if they are being treated like "dirt" they are still the star. Men in porn are just floating dicks really, just a prop. 

At least women in porn are valued (even if objectified, they know what they are getting into), men are just used in porn for their tallywhacker.


Sorry brah.


----------



## Nightwind

Scruffy said:


> Women are still the center part of a porn, even if they are being treated like "dirt" they are still the star. Men in porn are just floating dicks really, just a prop.
> 
> At least women in porn are valued (even if objectified, they know what they are getting into), men are just used in porn for their tallywhacker.
> 
> 
> Sorry brah.


Not to mention the men make less money on them than the women.


----------



## R22

I personally can't stand porn, the mainstream stuff out there (for the reasons many already mentioned), though I think there is a difference between porn & erotica. Erotica I don't mind, but I don't really need it & feel sexual without it ever needing to come into play. If other people want to use porn, that's their choice, but I wouldn't want to be in a relationship with someone who is using it. What I really can't stand is the sneakiness that I see with *some* men who I know who are in relationships or married & sneaking around behind their SO's back and doing whatever they freakin' feel like because they feel entitled. It was done to me a while back, even though I was upfront about how I felt about porn so my SO simply chose to lie about it without any regard to my feelings and my sense of trust was shattered. It was very hurtful, and I don't care what anyone says or what other people do, I don't want that crap in my life and if porn is so important to someone and they need it so bad, then I don't want to be in a relationship with them and some honesty about it up front would be helpful, before making a commitment to someone and before feelings get involved.


----------



## runningthroughclouds

I don't know about other ladies, but I giggle so hard at pornography because I'm thinking "hell that's so physically imposs--- WHOA SHE'S DOIN' IT, SHE'S DOIN' IT MAN!" 

It's more of an...objective interest? Porn has never turned me on, ever. It's either the sheer 0_o factor, or that well..it's just unf unf unf...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Me up all night hugging me horn to porn porn porn!
Seriously, I've just been doing that for the past two hours.
I had two orgasms with one boner.
Afterwards, all I can say is owch, fun, and novel.


----------



## Blast

vanWinchester said:


> Oh my God, one of my very favorite topics to debate about with guys: Girls and Porn. :tongue:
> 
> I totally LOVE to watch porn, especially lesbian stuff, but also (almost) everything else.
> I like to watch it, I like to talk about it, I like to get ideas from it. I even save the good clips I find (I have an external HD full of it). Oh and I totally enjoy to watch it with somebody (say boy- / girlfriend).
> Sure, many movies are totally over-acted and totally bad synch'd, but who cares, you can always lower the volume. Besides, there ARE some decent porns out there anyways.
> 
> I like to talk about this with guys, because I often hear "Meh, all the girls I know find it disgusting". Makes me grin, because I don't know what is disgusting about sex. But that's just me. =P
> 
> 
> Cool, so I am a Lesbian Slut then? I can live with that I guess. I'm sure the guys (and certain girls) have nothing against it. *lol*
> That reminds me. How do guys in those tests always say? "They want a girl that takes care of the daily stuff during day, and during night they want a naughty slut". So according to the statement above I guess *we* Porn-watching chicks are what they should look for? :laughing:
> 
> Sorry, sorry. I am just highly amused right now. Because I never understood why girls find Porn disgusting. I have heard so many weird stories; like how guys who were in a RS with a girl would watch porn in private; the girl finds out and then starts to say things like "how he cheated on her" etc. I never understood it. Probably never will either. I mean, c'mon, it's just pictures? How often do girls think about - I dun know - Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp or whoever? =P


You're an ace in my book! :laughing:


----------



## murderegina

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--
> 
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away.
> No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *



I can't believe you said that. My eyes literally widened. Jeez.:shocked:

I think everyone has sexual feelings and it's up to the person how they want to express them. Some girls like porn, some girls don't. The why? I don't know. But it has nothing to do with being a lesbian or a slut, I'll assure.


----------



## Gracie

thehigher said:


> Alright. This is the question.
> 
> What is up with porn? Why are most men into it? Do women REALLY not like it...or are they just saying that to make sure they look lady like? Have any of the women that claim to dislike porn, have any history of actually daring to watch it?
> 
> Apparently there have been studies shown (men's health magazine is my resource.) that say women are actually turned on by porn. So what is this? Is this a gender role/social norm that is very well disguised?
> 
> Just curious. Everyone is always to afraid to talk about this sort of stuff.


thehigher, you make some interesting posts :happy:

I can only claim to speak for myself, now - but personally I have watched it, and found it to be a bit hit and miss. The thing is, I think the stimulus required to heighten male and female arousal are quite different, and porn alone "works" better for men than it does for women. As a woman, visual stmulation alone is rarely enough to get me really excited - I am far more turned on by words whispered in my ear, a touch, a kiss, etc. than I would be simply by seeing some dude naked. Men, on the other hand, seem to get much more of a kick out of just seeing boobies :laughing: And besides, I don't know if you've noticed, but the male penis is not exactly the most aesthetically pleasing thing in the world. Sorry guys, but it's not the beauty of the thing women appreciate...

Then there's the fact that - largely because of this difference in preferred methods of stimulation, I would argue - most porn is predominantly geared towards men. The scenarios involved are those which I think the producers feel will be most arousing to _men_ specifically, they cater to male psychological issues - insecurities, fetishes, etc... and even on a very basic level, they seem to take much more care in selecting female porn stars that are physically very attractve. The only prerequisite for male porn stars, it would appear, is that they have a penis.:dry:

I remember reading an article as well, that suggested that according to research, women were nearly as aroused by images of female nudity as men were, whether they identified as gay or straight - corresponding to prior research that similarly indicated that women were found to be the more psycially/aesthetically appealing sex to both men and women, whether on a sexual - or purely physical - level. The main difference is, I think, that it takes more than visual stimuli to turn most women on. The emotions, the personal connection, the context involved in sex is what really gets me going as much as the vista :laughing: So porn, as a purely visual stimulus, isn't as effective on women, ergo while they may appreciate it - they will generally enjoy it less than their male counterparts.


----------



## seraphiel

I can totally relate....

Personally, I don't just like porn for the sake of porn. Watching people have sex out of context is just 'meh' for me. I need romance and sensuality and eroticism and backstory... and I find myself creating my own in my mind if it is lacking, when I'm in that mood.

So while some things just 'look good', I'm more about imagination. :blushed:



Gracie said:


> thehigher, you make some interesting posts :happy:
> 
> I can only claim to speak for myself, now - but personally I have watched it, and found it to be a bit hit and miss. The thing is, I think the stimulus required to heighten male and female arousal are quite different, and porn alone "works" better for men than it does for women. As a woman, visual stmulation alone is rarely enough to get me really excited - I am far more turned on by words whispered in my ear, a touch, a kiss, etc. than I would be simply by seeing some dude naked. Men, on the other hand, seem to get much more of a kick out of just seeing boobies :laughing: And besides, I don't know if you've noticed, but the male penis is not exactly the most aesthetically pleasing thing in the world. Sorry guys, but it's not the beauty of the thing women appreciate...
> 
> Then there's the fact that - largely because of this difference in preferred methods of stimulation, I would argue - most porn is predominantly geared towards men. The scenarios involved are those which I think the producers feel will be most arousing to _men_ specifically, they cater to male psychological issues - insecurities, fetishes, etc... and even on a very basic level, they seem to take much more care in selecting female porn stars that are physically very attractve. The only prerequisite for male porn stars, it would appear, is that they have a penis.:dry:
> 
> I remember reading an article as well, that suggested that according to research, women were nearly as aroused by images of female nudity as men were, whether they identified as gay or straight - corresponding to prior research that similarly indicated that women were found to be the more psycially/aesthetically appealing sex to both men and women, whether on a sexual - or purely physical - level. The main difference is, I think, that it takes more than visual stimuli to turn most women on. The emotions, the personal connection, the context involved in sex is what really gets me going as much as the vista :laughing: So porn, as a purely visual stimulus, isn't as effective on women, ergo while they may appreciate it - they will generally enjoy it less than their male counterparts.


----------



## Blast

Gracie said:


> thehigher, you make some interesting posts :happy:
> 
> I can only claim to speak for myself, now - but personally I have watched it, and found it to be a bit hit and miss. The thing is, I think the stimulus required to heighten male and female arousal are quite different, and porn alone "works" better for men than it does for women. As a woman, visual stmulation alone is rarely enough to get me really excited - I am far more turned on by words whispered in my ear, a touch, a kiss, etc. than I would be simply by seeing some dude naked. Men, on the other hand, seem to get much more of a kick out of just seeing boobies :laughing: And besides, I don't know if you've noticed, but the male penis is not exactly the most aesthetically pleasing thing in the world. Sorry guys, but it's not the beauty of the thing women appreciate...
> 
> Then there's the fact that - largely because of this difference in preferred methods of stimulation, I would argue - most porn is predominantly geared towards men. The scenarios involved are those which I think the producers feel will be most arousing to _men_ specifically, they cater to male psychological issues - insecurities, fetishes, etc... and even on a very basic level, they seem to take much more care in selecting female porn stars that are physically very attractve. The only prerequisite for male porn stars, it would appear, is that they have a penis.:dry:
> 
> I remember reading an article as well, that suggested that according to research, women were nearly as aroused by images of female nudity as men were, whether they identified as gay or straight - corresponding to prior research that similarly indicated that women were found to be the more psycially/aesthetically appealing sex to both men and women, whether on a sexual - or purely physical - level. The main difference is, I think, that it takes more than visual stimuli to turn most women on. The emotions, the personal connection, the context involved in sex is what really gets me going as much as the vista :laughing: So porn, as a purely visual stimulus, isn't as effective on women, ergo while they may appreciate it - they will generally enjoy it less than their male counterparts.


Spot on!


----------



## Gracie

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--*
> 
> *Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. I don't care if you are watching it with your boyfriend. That doesn't make it any less gross. Basically, porn is just selling your body and letting people watch you, and treat you like a plastic doll, just to be thrown away. *
> *No, girls aren't making it up when they say it's gross. We really do think it's gross. *


Charmed, I'm sure.

I love the way you categorise _all_ women who watch porn in such an unseemly and generic manner, as though such ignorance somehow makes you more of a lady.

I've watched porn. And occasionally - depending on the porn - I've enjoyed it. That means I'm either a lesbian or a slut, right?? Well, A) I am certain of my heterosexuality, if I was a lesbian I would have no shame in admitting as much. That makes me a slut, I suppose! The only problem with point B) though, is that at 22, I'm still a virgin. And I don't want to sound conceited, but it's not for lack of offers and opportunities, either. It's largely due to the fact that I'm _not_ a slut that I watch porn, for your information. I am not willing to seek sexual release in casual sexual encounters with men who mean nothing to me, nor I to them.

And for the record, stating your "opinion" is really not the universal disclaimer for prejudice that many appear to think it is. It doesn't make you any less presumptive, and I guess it just goes to show that "opinion" doesn't have to be informed.

**whoosh**

What's that sound?? Oh - it appears to be your hypothesis, flying out the window...


----------



## thehigher

Gracie said:


> **whoosh**
> 
> What's that sound?? Oh - it appears to be your hypothesis, flying out the window...


 *claps*





`````````````````


----------



## Gracie

thehigher said:


> *claps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `````````````````


*bows*


....


----------



## Korvyna

Eh, I've watched porn, it's just never done much for me. Well, it's made me laugh a lot. So I don't think it serves its intended purpose with me! I've gotten more turned on by some love scene in a novel than I have a porno. I think I'm too much of a goofball to view porn as a serious way to get turned on.


----------



## thehigher

from what i see on the internet .... porn is pretty ridiculous. However I can imagine porn being really good .... if there was actual connection ..... if there was foreplay.... if the guy wasn't practically raping the woman..... if the clothes were not ripped off..... if the girl didn't sound like a tea pot constantly.... porn itself isn't ridiculous..... it's just the people making it from what I can tell. 

but that's just me.


----------



## Sunrain

I know and know of plenty of girls who enjoy watching porn, and I also know that most of them would never admit to it because for some reason it's a social taboo for girls to enjoy porn. As far as I'm concerned, if people want to take part in it then good for them, if others want to watch it then why shouldn't they, and it makes no difference if they're male or female, it's just visualizations of natural urges and fantasies. It should be a personal choice. (Unfortunately, people sometimes/often (I dont know?) end up in that industry for other reasons than personal choice, which is of course pretty awful and is a whole other debate). 
But anyway, I think it's pretty normal all round and I'm not bothered, and I certainly wouldn't be surprised or offended if one of my boyfriends was watching that stuff, in fact I'd probably join in! lol.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I don't see anything wrong with porn, no way. And there are girls who like it, remember a lot of girls also claim they don't masturbate. Bs. 

I have high standards and porn just doesn't do it for me, the people are never good looking enough, the outrageous shit that happens to cover all fetishes just make me laugh (think two girls one cup) and I enjoy my sex life and I get too turned on easily by stupid things and I'm too experienced (yeah...I know-arrogant :dry: :laughing to watch porn. There's nothing I can learn from it, I watch it and think "fisting? come on! She has a fucking g-spot and clitoris and you're thumping her vayjayjay! Clueless bitch..."

Lesbian porn is too fake for me, they're probably not even lesbian and they always look like complete slappers. That's the only thing I'd get off on _really_. But they don't really know what they're doing. How many people here actually know that lesbians can have sex in a missionary position by rubbing vulva-to-vulva? How many? None and that's just a freaking shame.


Don't mind Viktoria, she's only stating _her _opinion. She can't speak for every girl. I don't understand how watching porn makes you a lesbian either.....that girl :frustrating:


----------



## Ben

I don't need porn when I have a never ending supply of fanfiction.


----------



## Ben

assbiscuits said:


> Lesbian porn is too fake for me, they're probably not even lesbian and they always look like complete slappers. That's the only thing I'd get off on _really_. But they don't really know what they're doing. *How many people here actually know that lesbians can have sex in a missionary position by rubbing vulva-to-vulva?* How many? None and that's just a freaking shame.


I do. :mellow:
(Well, I think I know what you're talking about.)


----------



## Shanty

I know a few girls who are downright ADDICTED to porn as an average teenage guy!! (many are I would imagine)

The problem with 80% of porn is that it is SO tasteless and fake!! A lot of it shows nasty plastic surgery-ridden bodies and strange positions NO ONE would ever bother with ...

AND - the woman ALWAYS LOVES IT - espeicially ANAL! There are very few of my girlfriends who enjoy anal. Porn stars just can't get enough though ... lol

I actually enjoy some of the amateur/ homemade stuff (provided it isn't filmed / uploaded without consent, which I guess does happen). It looks and sounds as close to reality as you're going to get from porn.


----------



## HandiAce

Porn is just plain stupid. I feel embarrassed when I look at a picture of a nude lady.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Wow. I didn't know that watching porn was a "taboo" for men or women these days. 

The only problem I have with it is when people who have never had sexual relations or not much experience watch a lot of porn. They end up thinking it's reality and in turn are the worse lovers ever because they are not listening to their partner. It becomes like, "Hey baby, let me put my d*** in your ear. The girl in the video seemed to really enjoy it." Porn can teach them to become quite unrealistic and abrasive.

Much like how women sometimes expect their partners IRL to speak like the men in our chick flick movies who have been handed scripts. They always seem to say "the right thing". Unrealistic expectations.

And Assbiscuit. I knew that at like age 10. Ha!


----------



## Narrator

Ben said:


> I don't need porn when I have a never ending supply of fanfiction*, *and yaoi, yuri, and hentai manga, and to a lesser extent, anime.


I'm pretty self-sufficient really, but I've nothing against watching impossibly perfect 2d characters have sex.


----------



## stormfox

I am not a fan of porn, although I understand why it is popular. Unfortuantely I see it as damaging to women's views of themselves. Apparently cosmetic surgeries in that area have soared. How sad that women feel their bits are ugly and need fixing. That is truly ridiculous! I think porn damages relationships between men and women for these reasons:

a) men have unrealstici expectations of women as it is. We don't generally have the same sex drive that you do. We don't think about it every 60 seconds and we don't fantastise about doing it with every guy we see. Sorry, that's just a fact. Porn portrays women as gaggin g for it all the time. A male fantasy.
b) young girls grow up thinking they have to be like that. Its puts pressure on them to dress and behave in a way that is all about getting sexual attention, which doesnt teach them anything about true intimacy in relationships.
c) porn exploits women. Whether they 'love' doing it for money day after day or not. Its not natural to spend your life like that.
d) the titilation factor of porn has led to child pornography becoming more prevalent. I don't care what you say, the two are linked. Society needs to protect its children from sexual predators, not make film stars out of them, or worse, use them for snuff films.
e) sex does not equal love. women mostly need to feel loved to want sex. men mostly need to have sex to feel loved. It is an important part of the relationship, but its doesn't fix it when the communication is poor.

I have been alarmed at the way American comedy shows such as Friends and Two and Half Men trivialise both prostitution and porn. Its not helping relationships. Its not funny to order a prostitute over the phone the way you order a piza, Charlie! But as the film industry is dominated by men, what can you expect?


----------



## Slider

stormfox said:


> I am not a fan of porn, although I understand why it is popular. Unfortuantely I see it as damaging to women's views of themselves. Apparently cosmetic surgeries in that area have soared. How sad that women feel their bits are ugly and need fixing. That is truly ridiculous! I think porn damages relationships between men and women for these reasons:
> 
> a) men have unrealstici expectations of women as it is. We don't generally have the same sex drive that you do. We don't think about it every 60 seconds and we don't fantastise about doing it with every guy we see. Sorry, that's just a fact. Porn portrays women as gaggin g for it all the time. A male fantasy.
> b) young girls grow up thinking they have to be like that. Its puts pressure on them to dress and behave in a way that is all about getting sexual attention, which doesnt teach them anything about true intimacy in relationships.
> c) porn exploits women. Whether they 'love' doing it for money day after day or not. Its not natural to spend your life like that.
> d) the titilation factor of porn has led to child pornography becoming more prevalent. I don't care what you say, the two are linked. Society needs to protect its children from sexual predators, not make film stars out of them, or worse, use them for snuff films.
> *e) sex does not equal love. women mostly need to feel loved to want sex. men mostly need to have sex to feel loved. It is an important part of the relationship, but its doesn't fix it when the communication is poor.*
> 
> I have been alarmed at the way American comedy shows such as Friends and Two and Half Men trivialise both prostitution and porn. Its not helping relationships. Its not funny to order a prostitute over the phone the way you order a piza, Charlie! But as the film industry is dominated by men, what can you expect?


 
I've never considered this, but it makes sense. When my ex didn't want to have sex I felt like something was wrong with me, or maybe she didn't like me. Sadly, it was the one of the only ways I felt close to her. She wasn't the best communicator in the world, but I suppose she just wanted to feel loved...

I don't know. I'd like to think I did my best and that she was at fault, especially since she was the one who ended it.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. I didn't know that watching porn was a "taboo" for men or women these days.
> 
> The only problem I have with it is when people who have never had sexual relations or not much experience watch a lot of porn. They end up thinking it's reality and in turn are the worse lovers ever because they are not listening to their partner. It becomes like, "Hey baby, let me put my d*** in your ear. The girl in the video seemed to really enjoy it." Porn can teach them to become quite unrealistic and abrasive.
> 
> Much like how women sometimes expect their partners IRL to speak like the men in our chick flick movies who have been handed scripts. They always seem to say "the right thing". Unrealistic expectations.
> 
> And Assbiscuit. I knew that at like age 10. Ha!


 
Well put :happy:

And what were you up to to find something like that out? I'm talking about without a strap, wow, a lot of people don't know that and claim lesbian sex is just foreplay and nothing without a strap-on. I'm glad you understand, but how? :shocked:


----------



## pinkrasputin

assbiscuits said:


> Well put :happy:
> 
> And what were you up to to find something like that out? I'm talking about without a strap, wow, a lot of people don't know that and claim lesbian sex is just foreplay and nothing without a strap-on. I'm glad you understand, but how? :shocked:


Lol. I was a curious child with too much time on my hands. And my father had too many magazines under his bed that my friend and I would often look at. However, I do not want to give the wrong impression. I was not using a strap-on at 10.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I was a curious child with too much time on my hands. And my father had too many magazines under his bed that my friend and I would often look at. However, I do not want to give the wrong impression. I was not using a strap-on at 10.


A porn star knew how to trib? Now there's something new.

I'm not talking about strap-ons, I'm talking about the missionary position with no strap-on, it's called tribbing, except not a lot of people know you can actually rub clits together. Most people just think either girls need toys are hump parts of each other's body which isn't true and I blame fake lesbians in porn for people not knowing how to really have lesbian sex :wink:

They have lesbaby sex, a ten-year-old with a strap-on would probably be better off. 

I wish I found magazines under my dad's bed :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin

assbiscuits said:


> A porn star knew how to trib? Now there's something new.
> 
> I'm not talking about strap-ons, I'm talking about the missionary position with no strap-on, it's called tribbing, except not a lot of people know you can actually rub clits together. Most people just think either girls need toys are hump parts of each other's body which isn't true and I blame fake lesbians in porn for people not knowing how to really have lesbian sex :wink:
> 
> They have lesbaby sex, a ten-year-old with a strap-on would probably be better off.
> 
> I wish I found magazines under my dad's bed :sad:


Oh man. I could say a mouthful but I think I am corrupting the youth. So I better just stop while I am ahead.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh man. I could say a mouthful but I think I am corrupting the youth. So I better just stop while I am ahead.


 
My youth? Noooooo, mine's been corrupted :wink:

Tell me what you want to say.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Ha! Biscuit Dear. You are taunting me when I am working with absolutely no "filter" today. ADHD is RAGING loose. 

All I was about to say is that it really doesn't take porn for two girls to figure tribbing out. Plus tribbing is quite popular on porn sites. 

Not that I am an expert on the subject. I ....uh.....I heard about it. :blushed:

Now, if you'll excuse me I have to go back to giving alms to the poor and helping elders across the street.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

pinkrasputin said:


> Ha! Biscuit Dear. You are taunting me when I am working with absolutely no "filter" today. ADHD is RAGING loose.
> 
> All I was about to say is that it really doesn't take porn for two girls to figure tribbing out. Plus tribbing is quite popular on porn sites.
> 
> Not that I am an expert on the subject. I ....uh.....I heard about it. :blushed:
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me I have to go back to giving alms to the poor and helping elders across the street.


Haha, 

There's no good ones on youporn :crying: that's the only one I can go on.

It took an older lady for me to figure out, maybe I'm just slow like that :laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Damn, I can't beleive that this thread is still alive.


----------



## thehigher

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Damn, I can't beleive that this thread is still alive.


 make it about sexual stuff and it will be


----------



## truevitality

Simply put: Some watch it, some don't. 

Porn wouldn't be what it is without women though. Really. We had to fuel it somehow. But because it's considered so "taboo" for women, many wouldn't admit to watching it in the first place. But sex is enticing to both sexes. And the curiosity is there. I'll come back if I link with statistics.


----------



## truevitality

Here's a link you all can read. It has a few stats on it. 


Statistics - Pornography


----------



## JavaGypsy

I haven't watched porn in a long time, but I know when I did it was quite a turn on. I am more into erotica - either written or images - or it could also be called soft porn. I find it more creative and leave more to the imagination.


----------



## thehigher

thumper1616 said:


> I haven't watched porn in a long time, but I know when I did it was quite a turn on. I am more into erotica - either written or images - or it could also be called soft porn. I find it more creative and leave more to the imagination.


agreed. the imagination part is huge. I think it's way hotter when everyone isn't completely naked and yelling and crap. You gotta have the foreplay and connection and teasing....gah... there needs to be people who make a new kind of porn....not called porn.....more like love making.


----------



## halah

I enjoy porn. none of that 'undress/ kiss me slowly stuff. Get down to the nitty gritty, hot action.

xvideos is where it's at.

and that is all i have to say on the topic.


----------



## Sweetish

Sorry, I have emotional needs that traditional porn cannot satisfy. I find it boring. My imagination is far more useful than _that_ is. Certainly wasted that $20 in pay-per-view fees in the hotel that night, because traditional porn doesn't even satisfy my husband *yawn*. It's like he says, some people think that liking oral is "kinky" well it's not kinky at all- oral sex is merely standard fare.

Erotica fiction, fetish porn and/or Japanese hentai, that's something else worth considering.

Traditional pr0n just fucking blows. Yes, blows. Literally. *yawn* The most profitable industry EVER? Gimme a break... talk about low standards for high revenue, pathetic humans, paying for horrible pr0n when the best stuff is free and shared freely. Watching someone else have sex instead of developing your creative mind and/or meeting an entirely compatible sex mate... blech.


----------



## thehigher

Where can I find something that is passionate....with a good story line.... and people that at least look like they are interested in each other.....with no outlandish screaming.... and no douche bag guy dominating the girl?.... i have a feeling im not gonna get much feed back.


----------



## pinkrasputin

thehigher said:


> Where can I find something that is passionate....with a good story line.... and people that at least look like they are interested in each other.....with no outlandish screaming.... and no douche bag guy dominating the girl?.... i have a feeling im not gonna get much feed back.


I don't know where you are but there are a lot of good "foreign films" out there. French, Italian.....

When they show sex it usually is with a story line, regular looking people, yet still very detailed. Just don't expect a Hollywood ending 

I never watch heterosexual porn. I don't like "douche bags" either.


----------



## thehigher

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't know where you are but there are a lot of good "foreign films" out there. French, Italian.....
> 
> When they show sex it usually is with a story line, regular looking people, yet still very detailed. Just don't expect a Hollywood ending
> 
> I never watch heterosexual porn. I don't like "douche bags" either.


 ah yea.... I usually do rent foreign films...I have one out now.... not for the purpose of getting turned on though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## KateAusten

I love VivThomas. I'm not sure about storylines since I just watch the clips they put on youporn.com rather than buying the whole movies, but it's some of the most passionate, realistic, and interesting boy/girl porn I've ever seen. And the guys are attractive! Not the shaved apes with just-smelled-a-fart facial expressions that are in porn made for men. They mostly put out girl/girl porn, which isn't my thing, but for those of you who are into it, if the quality of the girl/girl is anything like the girl/boy, you should definitely google them.

Another thing I hate about traditional male-oriented porn is the emphasis on bodily fluids, all the close ups of any sort of fluid that comes out of a mouth or genital. In what universe are the various secretions involved the sexy part of sex? Gross!


----------



## thehigher

KateAusten said:


> I love VivThomas. I'm not sure about storylines since I just watch the clips they put on youporn.com rather than buying the whole movies, but it's some of the most passionate, realistic, and interesting boy/girl porn I've ever seen. And the guys are attractive! Not the shaved apes with just-smelled-a-fart facial expressions that are in porn made for men. They mostly put out girl/girl porn, which isn't my thing, but for those of you who are into it, if the quality of the girl/girl is anything like the girl/boy, you should definitely google them.
> 
> Another thing I hate about traditional male-oriented porn is the emphasis on bodily fluids, all the close ups of any sort of fluid that comes out of a mouth or genital. In what universe are the various secretions involved the sexy part of sex? Gross!


Gah yea the close ups of the holes and juices....what in the world?


----------



## snail

I'm against porn on principle, but fail to live up to my own values. Lately I've been watching gay teen porn to find romantic images of gentler sorts of guys. I have a mostly gentle boyfriend right now, and sometimes a character will remind me of him. It's not that I like gay porn for its own sake, but I like the idea of people being lovingly affectionate toward each other. I never see the general mood that I am seeking when I attempt to view straight porn. For that, I would probably have to watch straight romantic dramas, but usually find them boring because of long, drawn-out interpersonal struggles between the characters that are necessary to feel the relief at the end when they finally get what they need.

Actually, most of the teen gay porn doesn't appeal to me either, because a lot of the twinks don't seem vulnerable enough, or they look arrogant, rough, shallow, etc. I tend to only like it if it looks like they're in love and are being extremely sensual and sweet with each other. I have to imagine them being innocent and sensitive for it to affect me at all. When it finally does, it isn't like I'm sexualizing the specific individuals in the porn, but more the concept of non-threatening guys having deep feelings... for anyone. I just want to live in a world where there are more romantic, dreamy, idealistic, soft-hearted guys than there are now, and I like to imagine stories surrounding the events I'm watching, where the boys have been secretly in love since they were children, but had to hide it because of external circumstances, and finally end up alone together, allowed to express all of that love and desire without any consequences, etc.


----------



## android654

pinkrasputin said:


> I never watch heterosexual porn. I don't like "douche bags" either.


Me niether, once I realzed how gross I actually was, it totally turned me off.


----------



## Sweetish

snail said:


> I'm against porn on principle, but fail to live up to my own values. Lately I've been watching gay teen porn to find romantic images of gentler sorts of guys. I have a mostly gentle boyfriend right now, and sometimes a character will remind me of him. It's not that I like gay porn for its own sake, but I like the idea of people being lovingly affectionate toward each other. I never see the general mood that I am seeking when I attempt to view straight porn. For that, I would probably have to watch straight romantic dramas, but usually find them boring because of long, drawn-out interpersonal struggles between the characters that are necessary to feel the relief at the end when they finally get what they need.
> 
> Actually, most of the teen gay porn doesn't appeal to me either, because a lot of the twinks don't seem vulnerable enough, or they look arrogant, rough, shallow, etc. I tend to only like it if it looks like they're in love and are being extremely sensual and sweet with each other. I have to imagine them being innocent and sensitive for it to affect me at all. When it finally does, it isn't like I'm sexualizing the specific individuals in the porn, but more the concept of non-threatening guys having deep feelings... for anyone. I just want to live in a world where there are more romantic, dreamy, idealistic, soft-hearted guys than there are now, and I like to imagine stories surrounding the events I'm watching, where the boys have been secretly in love since they were children, but had to hide it because of external circumstances, and finally end up alone together, allowed to express all of that love and desire without any consequences, etc.


I know that kind of guy is out there, they do exist. My husband is one of them. I often feel intense jealousy for his ability to feel that way and express it sensually... like, now knowing he is pan-sexual makes me feel threatened by guys 'cuz now women AND men are my competition in that regard to getting to lavish my affections upon him... He is so much more sensitive than I am, he makes me feel like I'm not even a woman XD like, he expresses making love so much better than I ever could but I keep striving to, anyway...

Yeah, they're out there.


----------



## Spicy Obsession

It all depends on my mood that day. If I'm restless and impatient, I want to see XXX skin right then, no plot needed. When I'm tired and want to unwind, I watch something slow and sensual--softcore. If I'm having writer's block, I read online erotica. As for other areas--BDSM, orgies, hentai, what-have-you--I also watch from time to time. But I have to be a certain mood for those >_>

To be honest, reading online smut is my favorite.


----------



## Sweetish

danbooru.donmai.us

gelbooru.com

My husband encouraged me a month ago to type in search terms for things that turn me on. Since I'm so vanilla, the first time I typed in "hug" and "smile" ...lol there's also a tag "happy_sex" =P ...if you like anime or a specific hentai you can also type in a character name, show or manga, series artist, etc. Some of it is fan-drawn, some are screen shots, some are from hentai games, some are even animated GIF format.

The effort paid off; I began typing in more specific fetishes, found stuff I liked and we'd talk about it. I kid you not- before that evening was over: 7 orgasms. That might not be a big deal for some but for me that was a personal record... Perpetually horny, until of course I was too exhausted. I hadn't realized that I could be that visual about my turn-ons. My husband was obviously laughing his ass off and happy that I took his advice. He also saved each one I picked to a folder so that he could continue to study my tastes =p ROFL what better excuse than for research purposes, since in truth the stuff I like doesn't match his preferred fare but he can still appreciate it.


----------



## metrojrim

Uh... I find it disgusting though I tried to watch it once and REALLY wished I didn't -_-


----------



## KateAusten

Monte said:


> Most chicks do, but it is because of a social expectancy that we don't voice it as much. I'm all for breaking the mold and being straight forward, but even I'm iffy on that subject because quite a few males immediately think "EASY SLUT, EASY SLUT" if a female admits to it, and I am not okay with being viewed as a slut. That and what does anyone else _really_ need to know for, you know?


I say we shout it from the rooftops.

I watch porn.

:laughing:

PS: Interestingly, higher testosterone levels are only linked to aggression in low status males. There's some social stuff going on behind the aggression and whatnot -- not that testosterone doesn't play a role, but it's much more complicated.


----------



## thehigher

dizzygirl said:


> Its a fact that men secrete Testosterone more than women and especially during sexual activity of any sort their Testosterone level becomes really high provided that they do not suffer from testosterone deficiency.
> In women, the magic hormone is Estrogen and though it does stmulate secondary sexual growth and uterian activity, it is of course different from Testosterone.
> Also you will note that that is why men get sexual pleasure *much faster* than women.
> Moreover, if you visit the BBC website you will see they have conducted a research where theres stuff about Testosterone....I don;t know the details but basically it is the hormone that is the cause behind aggression and similar things in males.
> I hope this answers your query.


thing is not all males are aggressive...... in fact all of the guys i know ( except an estp an estp and estj) are not aggressive. This theory just seems like it's too sure to be true. I'm sure it's partly true.... but I dunno.... I get the "this will be the paradigm for a few years until they have a new statistic that completely counteracts it" vibe.

The fact that they say more guys are aggressive due to testosterone makes me think they are wrong about porn as well. It's socially acceptable for guys to like porn.... it isn't for females.... that WILL effect the statistics.


----------



## Shanty

^True, that it isn't socially acceptable for girls to watch porn. My guy friends are always surprised when I talk about it.


----------



## whyerr

I prefer erotica. I like, when there's place left for imagination and fantasy, rather than watching "they do it, like on the discovery channel". It sucks as almost any other reality show. And,well, my morals/social acceptance awareness are, let's say, on "idontgiveafuck" level.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I am joy,... I don't need to watch porn.


----------



## ks90

missred said:


> I feel no shame


Judging by your appearance, you're dissociated and mentally ill. Judging by your words and their content, you're rebellious, can't think for yourself, and thus thusly mentally ill -- I need you. =)

Animals feel no shame, no guilt and no regret; you're no different. 

The Darwinist has no conscience, no values, no morals of any kind; he'll justify any crime against anyone, be it a saint. Show him good, and he'll show you the bad. Treat him with dignity, and he'll treat you the way he treats himself, like the rotting, vile, decaying garbage he is in a planet that doesn't find delight in understanding and simply doesn't care. 

Had I not a need of you, I would have said you animals should be sterilised from birth before you develop any kind of 'freethinking' abilities. But unfortunately, you sterilise yourselves and abort your own children. How inconvenient for me. But, you were born peasants and as such you will die (the bright side of things). =)

I want to thank you for being 'empowering' to my dick (figure this metaphor out if you can, sweetie), proving me correct, and of course for being what you are: a self-loathing, pathetic, and miserable little animal that's happy being paid $8.75-30.00/hr working for the rest of its hateful little life for one of the companies I own. But I don't say this to be at all demeaning or further degrading to you (as if you can even be degraded any further, sweetie), it's rather that so that you may be grateful for that because for the work you do you shouldn't be paid, but this government my ancestors helped you install, keeps you animals from rebelling and thus helps me in living comfortably in my gated community surrounded by the security, income, and luxuries you provide, while you animals outside these walls rape each other, steal from one another and even kill each other over politics, a scrap of meat, gas prices and what be it. =) I love freedom!

Good luck and ta-ta! =)


----------



## missred

haha your quite good at being a troll arent you?
dont worry... someone has to feed the troll sooner or later.... may as well be me
if i had to guess i would say you live alone and have slightly psychopathic tendencies. It seems you would know from first hand what these mental illnesses are like and it seems you are reflecting them onto others. I would even go as far as to think you may have thoughts of cannibalism. 
I wonder why you even joined these forums... they are obviously based off of the interaction of people which you have shown a distate for. clearly you have no understanding or association with the human condition. This should make mbti pretty uninteresting to you. 
my appearance? big talk coming from someone with no picture. you are quite the hypocrite aren't you? I put up a picture of a sweet young girl at a picnic making daisy crowns and all you see is mental illness...
If i showed you a cute litter of puppies i would surmise the first thing on your mind would be chinese food. 
do you live in a cage or something?
I think perhaps you need a good long hug. Or you need to get laid.... but actually careingly lovingly laid (i bet thats hard for you) 
a hug i can help with *hug*
see now dont you feel just a tad less grumpy and homicidal? 
i really hope you mature at some point.
ok hun?


----------



## missred

I would be much more response to your opinions on porn if they had any basis in fact
id also think you were slightly more than internet scum if you would back up your gross generalizations and random opinions of me if you would back them up with some form of evidence or data.
your an intj...data should be your thing
go ahead hun... enlighten me


----------



## ByronicSisyphe

Porn is the underbelly of society, especially in America. Did you know that in rural areas, is where porn sees its most profit? What is ironic, is the rural areas are typically the ones that shun it.

Since when has it been..not normal..for females to watch porn?
I'm baffled.

I can't believe what some people assume about others that watch porn, it's hysterical.

The same people that ask me to fix there computer when I was working for Geek Squad. I would find the cause (porn) and tell them, and they'd act like they didn't put it there.

Happens all the time...


----------



## KateAusten

ByronicSisyphe said:


> The same people that ask me to fix there computer when I was working for Geek Squad. I would find the cause (porn) and tell them, and they'd act like they didn't put it there.
> 
> Happens all the time...


I opened an email and 800 porn websites popped up and wouldn't close! 



Are these the same people that show up at my dad's hospital needing something removed from their colon and swear that they just accidentally sat on an apple/beeper/tennis ball and it went right up there?


----------



## Shanty

^ hahahaha!!! Actually ... to tell you the truth, my ex is a network admin and used to tell me stories upon stories of HORRENDOUS material he would find on coputers ...and no, it isn't safe for work!! haha


----------



## ByronicSisyphe

KateAusten said:


> I opened an email and 800 porn websites popped up and wouldn't close!
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same people that show up at my dad's hospital needing something removed from their colon and swear that they just accidentally sat on an apple/beeper/tennis ball and it went right up there?



Yes, honestly this is normal too. What is said is when they get balls or dildo's stuck from a bit of foreplay and the SO refuses to help.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

KateAusten said:


> ...Are these the same people that show up at my dad's hospital needing something removed from their colon and swear that they just accidentally sat on an apple/beeper/tennis ball and it went right up there?


Reminds me of the time my cat went missing for a few days.


----------



## dizzygirl

@thehigher-I don't think that is what affects watching porn, you might as well admit it that guys do watch it more. And I'm not saying Testosterone is the only thing that affects guys' minds regarding watching porn. There are of course other factors. And just coz you know non aggressive guys doesn't mean that the world is full of them. I didnt think i would have to remind you that anthropologically in all cultures, men are the stemming of violence. I compared my statemnt of men keeping women in mind,nothing else.


----------



## Coccinellidae

I like porn. I watch it gladly.


----------



## Narrator

thewindlistens said:


> As for equating porn with the _"...encourages emotional detachment and selfish gratification. There's a general harshness and baseness to it..."_ stuff. That's just the bad porn. Don't stereotype, nothing deserves that.


I can sort've see where she's coming from, and I enjoy watching porn. It does feel emotionally distant for me, compared with fantasies in my head - though they in themselves feel a tad distant also, depending on the people featured (sometimes me, sometimes not me+others)

I can't remember if I've posted here, but I've recently gotten into watching it from time to time - I interchange it with fantasies, comics/anime and fiction. The fiction, anime and comics are typically malexmale.

With porn I don't mind the sexuality it seeks to serve, but I tend to prefer watching 1 girl with a group of guys, it's sort've a return to the fantasies I had as a kid, but rather less negative.


----------



## Goodewitch

Oy!! I promised myself never ever to get into a thread about porn ever again, as its the definition of futility.
But here I go again.
Consider this, my learned and educated forum freinds,.. most people, the herd, the crowd, the 'majority' are not bright. they do not think beyond what the media and governments of the day feed to them.
If religion was the opiate of the masses in Marx's day, then Porn is surely the new opiate for us.
Like any other product designed for consumption, its designed to produce a temporary feel good effect in us, with an inbuilt desiire, for more, better,.. it creates unrealistic expectations,.. its designed to make us discontent with what we have,.. thus consuming more,.. and kept in a permanent state of dissatisfaction beyond a very temporary 'high'
Porn feeds peoples most base desires, its designed to knock a few emotional IQ points off you every time you watch it.
Its designed to make men dissatisfied with 'real' women. which in turn is used to make real women turn to cosmetic surgery and diets, (consume more, spend more, look more plastic, be an object... in this way, you will be desirable to others who only objectify you.
What a horrible mess.
We all have a choice.
We are base and divine all in one.
We can choose to go along the porn route, and forever desensitise ourselves to anything more than base animalistic rutting and vulgar copulation, demeaning and degrading ourselves, making ourselves less than human,.. or we can value sex as a mind/body/spirit connection that need not play into our darker side.
We are all victims of porn.
Women suffer the indignities and demeaning attitudes of men who wanna play 'Monkey see, monkey do' after watching loads of porn.. and men themselves suffer from being so dsensitised, that real relationships can never compare to the fantasies of porn.
Men who cant actually acheive a good state of arousal from a partner alone, and who need porn in the room with them to aheive it, are becoming more and more common.
Relatonships that break up cos a guy would rather beat off to porn whilst his partner lies alone in bed,.. are becoming more and more common.. and yet, the mindless masses still bleat that its just a bit of harmless fun.
Yep,.. sure it is.. 
G. x

Edit,.. if you think that porn does not have an effect on people, and that most can tell the difference between the fantasy of porn, and the reality of a real life relationship, I would point out the countless threads alone on this Forum, about Anal, dirty talk, facials, spanking, BDSM, roleplay, etc etc etc. Is this a case of porn setting the trends of sexuality? I see that a few years ago, anal was all the rage in porn,.. I then saw a an avalanche of threads in Forums about men loving anal, and why wouldnt more women do it etc etc etc same with facials ..and now this year, BDSM, spanking , choking, bondage etc,.. has went from being a sub group interest of a small minority, into an almost mainstream sexual thing, all because of the exposure to it by means of porn. We all know that the BDSM lifestyle is one where psychological abuses can occur, especially now that its mainstream, and younger and more impressionable people are exposed to the pressure of participating in this stuff. You see how we have to keep upping the anti to get the high? Thats diminishing returns for ya,.. what will we need to see/do next,.. to get us off?
We ARE being affected by the trends set by porn, wether anyone likes to admit it or not, we, as a majority of people, (men especially), are influenced to want these things as a 'trend' set by porn.
I find that to be a sad indictment on peoples humanity, and a very good example of how easilly we are manipulated by the people who would keep us enslaved as consumers of their worthless and damaging crap.
Is it any wonder that the capitalistic greedy corporations and businesses of the world rush to take advantage of our willingness to degarde and demean and throw away our humanity in this way?
Know this, you 'open minded' people.. you can be so sooo open minded that your brain actually falls out.
Everyone should know that although feedom of speech, and freedom of expression is very important, its also important to know that our sexuality as human beings is powerful, and can be used as a force of good or bad,.. and the powers that be have a vested interest in all of us being mesemerised by the de humanising aspects of porn.
I do not think porn should be banned, i do, however , think that like drinking, drugs, smoking etc, it should be reliased that porn will have a damaging effect on real relationships, and that you will be desenitised by it, and influenced by it.
Its as damaging for some people as drink, drugs, etc.
Its not cool, seriously.
Some women believe that watching porn and reclaiming it for themselves is empowering and liberating.. thats unmitigated BS in my opinion,.. all you are doing, is enabling an already corrupt and damaging societal trend to gain more mainstream credence and acceptibility.
When you are all 20 years older,.. and can no longer think of anything sexual that you havent done/seen already, and you are bored in your relationship cos you've done it all, seen it all, then tell me how great porn is, and how great it is to be an objectified sexual object. and how good it feels that your partner cannot find you desirable enough to have sex with unless theres porn playing in the back ground, and about 20 sex toys in the cupboard, and maybe a few other swingers thrown into the mix to make it a bit more exciting, tell me then how how cool and liberating it is to have porn around., and what 'fun' it is... ok?
G. x


----------



## sarahtonin

i like some porn, but a lot of it i can't like because it's really clear the woman isn't having any fun and she's only doing it to get paid (actually, this is why i often prefer gay porn; very difficult to find a man who doesn't enjoy having sex!) plus, a LOT of porn is produced in third world countries where women are exploited like hell because they're impoverished... they'll basically do whatever depraved (and i mean seriously depraved) sex acts they have to so they can have enough food to eat...

i know this might sound weird (and may come back to haunt me!) but i actually sort of prefer drawn porn. that way i know that no one is being exploited or harmed.


----------



## Lucretius

kon said:


> Judging by your appearance, you're dissociated and mentally ill. Judging by your words and their content, you're rebellious, can't think for yourself, and thus thusly mentally ill -- I need you. =)
> 
> Animals feel no shame, no guilt and no regret; you're no different.
> 
> The Darwinist has no conscience, no values, no morals of any kind; he'll justify any crime against anyone, be it a saint. Show him good, and he'll show you the bad. Treat him with dignity, and he'll treat you the way he treats himself, like the rotting, vile, decaying garbage he is in a planet that doesn't find delight in understanding and simply doesn't care.
> 
> Had I not a need of you, I would have said you animals should be sterilised from birth before you develop any kind of 'freethinking' abilities. But unfortunately, you sterilise yourselves and abort your own children. How inconvenient for me. But, you were born peasants and as such you will die (the bright side of things). =)
> 
> I want to thank you for being 'empowering' to my dick (figure this metaphor out if you can, sweetie), proving me correct, and of course for being what you are: a self-loathing, pathetic, and miserable little animal that's happy being paid $8.75-30.00/hr working for the rest of its hateful little life for one of the companies I own. But I don't say this to be at all demeaning or further degrading to you (as if you can even be degraded any further, sweetie), it's rather that so that you may be grateful for that because for the work you do you shouldn't be paid, but this government my ancestors helped you install, keeps you animals from rebelling and thus helps me in living comfortably in my gated community surrounded by the security, income, and luxuries you provide, while you animals outside these walls rape each other, steal from one another and even kill each other over politics, a scrap of meat, gas prices and what be it. =) I love freedom!
> 
> Good luck and ta-ta! =)


Can someone ban this troll?


----------



## rainface

Viktoria said:


> *Just to state an opinion--
> 
> Porn is really disgusting. Any girl that watches it, for fun, is gross and disgusting. Either, A.) She's a lesbian or B) she's a slut. *


Wow, what a statement. I had a porn addiction back in high school and I am neither a lesbian nor a slut as I have never had sex and have only been interested in men. I just had a lot of hormones that I didn't know what to do with and they were somehow satiated that way without actually having to do something physical and suffer any consequences. Plus it was exhilarating to live a separate life but I hated myself at the same time. I have been porn free for a handful of years now and I hate myself for having gotten into it. But it was what it was.

So beware of harsh judgement like that. They are never true.


----------

